# 99 Cent Film



## webestang64 (Jul 22, 2020)

Thrift store find, 99 cents. Expire date 10/2013.


----------



## mjcmt (Jul 22, 2020)

I'd be interested in seeing some non color corrected shots from a roll.


----------



## cgw (Jul 22, 2020)

Lucky you. Probably OK provided it wasn't on the hook above the 7-Eleven pizza oven for years. Have expired Superia 200 in my film/beer fridge that's just fine. A sad day when Fuji finally kills this stuff.


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 22, 2020)

Awesome find, I would also be interested in viewing some shots from those film rolls =]


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 22, 2020)

At least they all have the exact same storage history.


----------



## Space Face (Jul 23, 2020)

I once left a roll of film from my Olympus OM30 in a canister in my camera bag for well over 10 years after the winder got busted on the camera and I stopped using it.  I forgot about the film.  It was either a Fiji or Agfa I don't recall but it developed fine once I discovered it was still there.


----------



## star camera company (Jul 24, 2020)

Cheap film is only worth it if you develop it yourself or in this case if it proves good on one roll.   Expiration dates are usually three years after manufacture.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 24, 2020)

star camera company said:


> ........   Expiration dates are usually three years after manufacture.



Assuming normal storage.  If it's been baked or frozen, then all bets are off.


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 24, 2020)

This stuff will most likely wind up on E-Bay with the tag...."Cannot guarantee results". I only shoot fresh film and most times on the month of expire as that is the top curve of the film. 

I've seen film come in the lab (been developing film professionally since 1985) that has been sitting and I'll tell ya, good luck. Once film gets past it's expire date and the longer it sits no matter the storage the base will start to fog. Some of the old film we process comes out almost solid black with base fog.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 24, 2020)

Kind of like retread tires....cheap but risky. Good for "special effects "...


----------



## RowdyRay (Jul 24, 2020)

I find these all the time in thrift stores. Would love to pick them up and pass them on for what it cost me but, have no idea how it was stored. A crap shoot and not worth the time. A shame.


----------



## star camera company (Jul 25, 2020)

A cheap solution is to home process in D76 and get a BW Image.  This image was off a roll I shot about 1977 and just developed recently.  Vericolor S 120.


----------



## smithdan (Jul 27, 2020)

Nice find, too unpredictable for serious stuff but great for checking film advance / rewind and the like.   Just write a big felt pen P on them for "practice".


----------

